# First squirrel hunt



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

this was Ghost and I's first squirrel hunt of the season, we bagged 2, but a couple ran before we got to shoot. All in all it was a good hunt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's the end results look at the rib cage


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Messed them up pretty good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh and I lost the shoot out and had to clean today.


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

Better than me havin to clean them!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Them some pretty small squirrels compared to up here maybe because of colder wether they need more food up here but nice shooting guys


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

They were younger, but that's the best eating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes sir they are but all squirrels I get are nice in tender I make a soup or stew with em


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like it was a very good day! Enjoy that chow ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Funny part of this picture thread was that I was observing the first pic of Joe and it was showing waist up. Then for a split second when scrolling down, I thought a squirrel was climbing up Joe's leg!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice meaty ones... can smell 'em cookin' from here!

You did as well as if you'd had guns, but with SSs, it's silent, doesn't spook other game or alert anyone, nor travel a country mile to impact in an unplanned site. It's amazing why some states' legislatures don't allow slingshot small game hunting.

My dad and I would always clean 'em together..sometimes he'd skin and I'd gut, other times I'd gut and he'd skin. Mom would quarter them, dredge in beat egg, then dredge them in a mix of flour/salt/pepper and fry with bacon for Sunday's supper. They came out like fried chicken, crunchy and delicious. During squirrel season, we'd often have such a supper with all the trimmings.

Mom preferred however to soak he quartered squirrels first in beer with salt overnight in the fridge, continuing in the next day until supper if we came home Saturday with a few, instead of Sunday. That beer and salt water marinade was good.

Is that a father/son outfit we see?

Nice gear bags you made...interesting way to carry the squirrels..on lanyards. Nice set up.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

No father son kit played varsity base ball for me sence the 7th grade he graduated last year my son slept in had to work there about 8 if use that hunt together but me and kit were the only ones this outing.

We always do a shoot out to see who cleans the game and it's been a long time but I lost not just once but twice

As for the bag I took the idea for the bag from a old mountain man bag I seen in a museum that had a game holder on it and on the strap a knife I like trapper folding knives so I make mine to hold a trapper knife.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Man that looks like a lot of fun. Good eating too. I'm ready for squirrel and dumplings.

Njones


----------

